# I got stabbed the other night...



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh [email protected]! Then what? Police? Emailed Uber? Arrested? Court?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Where did you pick them up from? Feel better and be safe


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Yes, 911 was called. Police report. Uber notified etc. Gave the police dash cam SD card.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Where did you pick them up from? Feel better and be safe


Downtown. Ty.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Alright. Don't let it discourage you. I'm glad your okay.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Horrible incident, but happy to hear you took care of business against a POS. Amazing what a bit of adrenaline can do isn't it????


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Alright. Don't let it discourage you. I'm glad your okay.


I'm good. Was out driving the next night. Wish it was the first time I'd been stabbed...but no.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> Horrible incident, but happy to hear you took care of business against a POS. Amazing what a bit of adrenaline can do isn't it????


Adrenaline is a bad thing for me. My body produces too much if it. (Caused me many problems when I was younger) my adrenal medulla has a defect that produces much more adrenaline than I need. I have literally blacked out in "hulk rage" in past.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Yhhhh.....that's horrible. I'd call it quits right then and there.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Yhhhh.....that's horrible. I'd call it quits right then and there.


Momma didn't raise a quitter.


----------



## Dang (Feb 2, 2016)

damn good stuff good thing u handle it like a man


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

But hey, now I can be the Uber version of Mr. Chow from hangover. When ever someone complains about a bad pax... I can just say "ya, but did you get stabbed?"


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

jp300h said:


> But hey, now I can be the Uber version of Mr. Chow from hangover. When ever someone complains about a bad pax... I can just say "ya, but did you get stabbed?"


That is some dark humor right there. I am laughing and cringing at the same time. Please, be careful.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

I hope you smashed up the other guys face up. What an ass.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

TotC said:


> That is some dark humor right there. I am laughing and cringing at the same time. Please, be careful.


I'm super easy going and do in fact have a dark sense of humor. I try to find humor in almost anything...it's probably a coping mechanism.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I hope you smashed up the other guys face up. What an ass.


In normal circumstances, I probably would have engaged in fist fight. This wasn't normal. I just wanted him subdued. No punches were thrown. I wish I could say I beat him beyond recognition, but that was not the case.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

yeah not suprised it was a drunk person downtown...

Sorry this happened, relieved you weren't seriously hurt.

At the end of the day this job is no safer than driving a taxi for far less pay, and it shows.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


Police report ?
You should sue. Lost wages. Medical bills.
Did you 1 star him ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


P.S.- YOUR DOC did a really good job on that !
Will be a thin scar.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Momma didn't raise a quitter.


Well, glad you didn't beat him to a pulp after realizing he stabbed you.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Wow Mr. Chow what a story. Way to go you handled it like a pro. The dascam was great, but you didn't tell us if he tipped? 

Looks like the medics did a great job on the stitches too!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> P.S.- YOUR DOC did a really good job on that !
> Will be a thin scar.


Its was in there clean...luckily for me it was not a serated blade. Was more bruised the other day.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jp300h said:


> In normal circumstances, I probably would have engaged in fist fight. This wasn't normal. I just wanted him subdued. No punches were thrown. I wish I could say I beat him beyond recognition, but that was not the case.


Uber appreciated that.
Let them beat him in jail.
That's got to be at least aggravated assault.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Go4 said:


> Wow Mr. Chow what a story. Way to go you handled it like a pro. The dascam was great, but you didn't tell us if he tipped?
> 
> Looks like the medics did a great job on the stitches too!


No tip.  unless you count the tip of his blade...in which case was more tip than I wanted.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Go4 said:


> Wow Mr. Chow what a story. Way to go you handled it like a pro. The dascam was great, but you didn't tell us if he tipped?
> 
> Looks like the medics did a great job on the stitches too!


Lol
Wonder who kept the knife ?
Police ?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lol
> Wonder who kept the knife ?
> Police ?


Ya, I assume they have it


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> P.S.- YOUR DOC did a really good job on that !
> Will be a thin scar.





tohunt4me said:


> P.S.- YOUR DOC did a really good job on that !
> Will be a thin scar.


My wife agrees. (She works e.r.) and will be the one removing the stitches for me. There are stitches above and below the skin. If I remember correctly, the doc actually cut me more as to have a clean line to stitch.


----------



## Zalltime (Oct 13, 2016)

you are really annoying with your posts, so I am not surprised this happened to you.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Zalltime said:


> you are really annoying with your posts, so I am not surprised this happened to you.


And if by "really annoying " you mean entertaining, insightful, humorous and witty, then I whole heartily agree.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Zalltime said:


> you are really annoying with your posts, so I am not surprised this happened to you.


Dude!! I just got stabbed...do you really think your words hurt me? J/k . I just wanted to try playing the "stabbed card" to see how it felt. But in all seriousness up until this post, I have never even seen your name on here...so clearly I have more impact on your life then you do mine. Believe it or not, and I know this is a ridiculous frame of mind...but I can debate/argue someone here and still respect them.  gasp! For example, two people in this thread alone. The Mollusk and Mears Troll Number 4 . I don't necessarily agree with them and have debated them...but do respect their opinions and them in general. If you find my inquisitive nature and openmindeness annoying, then that's on you.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Police report ?
> You should sue. Lost wages. Medical bills.
> Did you 1 star him ?


Hopefully, but one thing for sure, the passenger gave him one stab.


----------



## Esr (Jul 23, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Momma didn't raise a quitter.


Glad to hear you're ready to take another stab at it.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Esr said:


> Hopefully, but one thing for sure, the passenger gave him one stab.


What you did there... I see it.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Esr said:


> Glad to hear you're ready to take another stab at it.


Bamm! Two in a row.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Put the guy out cold...you get a free knife.

Good job, by the way! Heal fast and drive slow.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Thank you... just wish I did get the knife as a souvenir/ conversation piece, but alas no.


Wha...?!

I would have kept it. Keep it taped to your dash right next to the "Take-A-Number" hand grenade mockup.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Wha...?!
> 
> I would have kept it. Keep it taped to your dash right next to the "Take-A-Number" hand grenade mockup.
> 
> View attachment 94987


Lol, I think it has a different purpose. Ie Exhibit A, your honor


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Buckiemohawk said:


> Alright. Don't let it discourage you. I'm glad your okay.


Buckiemohawk ..where did your cute kitten and Guinness go? Your new pic gives me nightmares.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Zalltime said:


> you are really annoying with your posts, so I am not surprised this happened to you.


Such a disgustingly ignorant comment. And you definitely don't speak for the rest of us.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


Wow what a terrible thing to have happen, but definitely glad you're okay. Hope this loser gets some prison time.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

jp300h said:


> And if by "really annoying " you mean entertaining, insightful, humorous and witty, then I whole heartily agree.


There's always going to be at least one troll in every garden. I do admire your courage going back out there again.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Wow what a terrible thing to have happen, but definitely glad you're okay. Hope this loser gets some prison time.


Thank you. I'm sure he will. Looking back, I'm just glad the woman wasn't the type that was yelling at me during the altercation that "he really loves me" and fighting me as well. She was very appreciative and cooperated fully with LEO.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> There's always going to be at least one troll in every garden. I do admire your courage going back out there again.


Thanks. I assign words from people very little value. Nothing anybody says to me in an online forum will affect me in the least. In fact most of my closest friends know my personal saying of "I'll sleep just fine tonight" meaning I don't obsess on verbal altercations. In regards to physical altercations, I'm pretty much the same mindset. What happened, happened. I can't change it. Nor will I live in fear or what ifs.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Still sucks a lot, don't mind the trolls. In hindsight , could this have been avoided ?


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Still sucks a lot, don't mind the trolls. In hindsight , could this have been avoided ?


I'm sure it could have. I could have just driven them home and he could have beat her or worse.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I'm sure it could have. I could have just driven them home and he could have beat her or worse.


Then unfortunately , I think that would have been the better course of action :/.

This dude could have killed you. Way the hell too risky. You should avoid needless risk :/


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I'm sure it could have. I could have just driven them home and he could have beat her or worse.


I (or anybody) don't know if that would of happened. Maybe he just goes home, passes out and nothing happens. Maybe he goes home, she presses his buttons and you and I are reading about a dead woman in the Orlando Sentinel the next day. All I know is in that instance, in my car, it went beyond a certain level.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

You did the right thing, JP. Cretans don't get to ride in the back of the JP-Mobile.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> Then unfortunately , I think that would have been the better course of action :/.
> 
> This dude could have killed you. Way the hell too risky. You should avoid needless risk :/


Oh trust me...hindsight is a mf'er. I never imagined he had a knife. Seemed like the typical late night drunk with attitude. But I regret nothing. Knowing what I know now...he may very well have gone all OJ Simpson on her.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

I don't think he did the right thing. He did the moral thing , maybe, but I'm not a fan of risking oneself. We lost a driver less than two weeks ago because she went out of her way to help someone.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I don't think he did the right thing. He did the moral thing , maybe, but I'm not a fan of risking oneself. We lost a driver less than two weeks ago because she went out of her way to help someone.


Well, when the moral thing is not the right thing, then something is wrong.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> I don't think he did the right thing. He did the moral thing , maybe, but I'm not a fan of risking oneself. We lost a driver less than two weeks ago because she went out of her way to help someone.


I get what your saying and know exactly the scenario you are referencing. I guess the difference is having the ability to think of things after the fact...and reacting to things in the moment. I honestly have no other way to explain it.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Well, when the moral thing is not the right thing, then something is wrong.


While I may have agreed with you once upon a time , I'm in 100% disagreement. There is a scorecard and going home alive is on it.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> While I may have agreed with you once upon a time , I'm in 100% disagreement. There is a scorecard and going home alive is on it.


Only if keeping score is your primary concern.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

The Mollusk said:


> While I may have agreed with you once upon a time , I'm in 100% disagreement. There is a scorecard and going home alive is on it.


Its not quite that simple. We both read daily about people on this forum kicking unruly pax out of their car. That's all I was doing...this one just happened to be one with a knife. I've kicked people out before and will do it again.


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Only if keeping score is your primary concern.


Saving damsels in distress sure as hell isnt my primary concern. If you're driving a taxi you're trying to make money. Full stop.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Btw... hey what ever the f your name is that starts with a "z"... see, me and the mollusks argue all the time.


----------



## Telsa33 (Jan 13, 2017)

That's why I have a CWP. You never told us how this turned out, was he arrested you have last name and where you picked him up.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> That's why I have a CWP. You never told us how this turned out, was he arrested you have last name and where you picked him up.


I thought it was implied. He most certainly was arrested. Cops were there in no time flat. Complete police report. I'm sure at some time soon, I'll get a court summons.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> That's why I have a CWP. You never told us how this turned out, was he arrested you have last name and where you picked him up.


I'm all for cwp and 2nd amendment rights. But had I had that, he would likely be dead now. I don't know if this was a first time thing or he is a serial offender. I honestly don't want to have to be judge, jury and executioner. Perhaps I got lucky and was able to subdue him. But I can live with that.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I'm all for cwp and 2nd amendment rights. But had I had that, he would likely be dead now. I don't know if this was a first time thing or he is a serial offender. I honestly don't want to have to be judge, jury and executioner. Perhaps I got lucky and was able to subdue him. But I can live with that.


Statistically speaking, I'm probably safer than all of you going forward.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Statistically speaking, I'm probably safer than all of you going forward.


Definitely safer than going backward!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Telsa33 said:


> That's why I have a CWP. You never told us how this turned out, was he arrested you have last name and where you picked him up.


Actually, it's funny. Now that you mention it. I keep a knife and big a$$ Maglite in my car for "protection". I didn't even realize until just now, in the moment, I didn't grab either. I guess that speaks volumes in terms of preparation vs reality.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Lol... I could have ended sheet much quicker. It didn't even occur to me to grab this...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

jp300h said:


> After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out.


You didn't use a choke hold. You placed him in a "lateral vascular restraint."


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

JimKE said:


> You didn't use a choke hold. You placed him in a "lateral vascular restraint."


Works for me.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I keep thinking of this poor guy sitting in his cell...
"What ya in for?"
"I knifed an Uber driver, before he kicked my ass and knocked me out."

He'll be sleeping on his back from now on!

Good job man, we're proud of ya jp.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Go4 said:


> I keeping of this poor guy sitting in his cell...
> "What ya in for?"
> "I knifed an Uber driver, before he kicked my ass and knocked me out."
> 
> ...


Lol...I am not yet there in my thinking. But the picture you paint is quite a humorous one.

He definitely will not have any Street cred in the pokie.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Zalltime said:


> you are really annoying with your posts, so I am not surprised this happened to you.


Damn. What's wrong with you?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Reversoul said:


> Such a disgustingly ignorant comment. And you definitely don't speak for the rest of us.


Thanks, Reversoul.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Jp, Glad you're with us, Buddy.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> Jp, Glad you're with us, Buddy.


Thank you. Glad to still be here.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Damn bro glad you're alright!


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Damn bro glad your alright!


Ty


----------



## DriverPsycho (Jul 27, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


Glad u doin well buddy, take this POS to the last stance n suit uber yesterday, get ur self some money out of that worm u got now in ur arm


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. I hope you are okay and felling better. Best wishes.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Gawd. You okay now?


----------



## Dave33 (Dec 25, 2016)

Probably asked for a tip


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

unPat said:


> Sorry to hear that. I hope you are okay and felling better. Best wishes.


ty


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Adrenaline is a bad thing for me. My body produces too much if it. (Caused me many problems when I was younger) my adrenal medulla has a defect that produces much more adrenaline than I need. I have literally blacked out in "hulk rage" in past.


I hear you. I have an abundance of adrenaline when I'm in the "fight or flight" mode. I'm glad, though, because at the age of 16, I was able to fight off a 200# man that was attempting to rape me. He didn't succeed because I became super strong due to the adrenaline rush.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Gawd. You okay now?


TY, I'm good. was out driving the next night. The experience itself was more traumatic and painful than the actual cut and after effects.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Dave33 said:


> Probably asked for a tip


Ya, it was that damn sign on the headrest. "tip please! knife tip will work in lew of actual cash."


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey sorry about that Jp......but that's why my protection hangs under my left arm.......a Glock 23. .40 caliber he would at least be limping after pulling a knife on me......or maybe a fake leg like I have I have been told by many LEO that if I feel any threat of physical violence cuz of my disability I have EVERY right to pull for protection........again very sorry to hear about it man......hope everything works for you


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> Hey sorry about that Jp......but that's why my protection hangs under my left arm.......a Glock 23. .40 caliber he would at least be limping after pulling a knife on me......or maybe a fake leg like I have I have been told by many LEO that if I feel any threat of physical violence cuz of my disability I have EVERY right to pull for protection........again very sorry to hear about it man......hope everything works for you


Thank you. I know had I been carrying, I would have had every right to pull the trigger. (which in hindsight makes me happy I wasn't) I am by no means against 2nd amendment or CWP (as mentioned in previous post) but it is not for me or my family. I know the flip side of how this could have turned out differently, but I don't dwell on that. It is a personal choice, one that I respect dearly. Just because I choose not to carry, doesn't mean nobody should.


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

I wasn't complaining that you don't just saying I have been told I have EVERY need to carry and every right to pull if need arises I was just stating what I would have done.......plus even my past military experience wouldn't have stopped me......again sorry it happened to you hope everything works out better for you


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

shiftydrake said:


> I wasn't complaining that you don't just saying I have been told I have EVERY need to carry and every right to pull if need arises I was just stating what I would have done.......plus even my past military experience wouldn't have stopped me......again sorry it happened to you hope everything works out better for you


Oh, I didnt take it as you "complaining". Was only giving my perspective. I have full support and appreciation for those who do carry responsibly.
It happened, I lived, hope it never happens again.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Buckiemohawk ..where did your cute kitten and Guinness go? Your new pic gives me nightmares.


Mollusk made me do it. I actually don't like it


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Wow, what a slimy turd thing to do. What the heck were the guy and girl arguing about?

At least he knew better not to vandalize the car. Insult to injury and all. You just have the injury.

I dunno, not a Gators fan is my guess.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Pepper spray.


----------



## Jurisinceptor (Dec 27, 2016)

So glad you're ok. You should be getting a call from an investigator and from the state's attorneys office in the next few days. If not, you should call them for an update. This was a malicious wounding which is a major felony. Out of curiousity, what did uber say when they called you? Also, I'd like to see a bunch of us there in the courtroom to support you at every court appearance; just like in other professions, if you wouldn't mind sharing the dates and times.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


I haven't read the whole thread, but it looks as though not one person has called you an idiot for number one getting out of the car and initiating a confrontation,

and number two tackling someone with a knife, I have had a knife pulled on me twice in my life the last time was guess about 4 years ago never never did it occur to me to tackle the person to the ground..


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Go4 said:


> I keep thinking of this poor guy sitting in his cell...
> "What ya in for?"
> "I knifed an Uber driver, before he kicked my ass and knocked me out."
> 
> He'll be sleeping on his back from now on!.


Unlikely -- I'm sure he's telling everyone about how some ninja uber driver jumped him and all he could do was stab the guy. Seems like the type.

I hope the DA goes hard, and doesn't let the scumbag off with some misdemeanor assault or something. Around here that would probably plea out to almost nothing.


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


We all wish you a speedy recovery and that the police and DA nail this guy for as much time as possible. You obviously suffered some shock when you were stabbed. You will no doubt heal your wound but you must also gets some counselling in order to recover and move forward. I don't suppose Uber has any sort of services for people in your predicament.


----------



## Tyler L. (Feb 5, 2017)

Not sure if someone posted this but at least you'll have one hell of a story to tell your future customers and I am sure that'll help with future ratings!

In all seriousness I am glad you're ok. Even tho I am hitting the gym recently with my roommates, I am only 130 pounds 5'7" tall, I'm not sure what I would do in this situation but I should figure out a game plan soon cause clearly it can happen to anyone at any point in time.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> I haven't read the whole thread, but it looks as though not one person has called you an idiot for number one getting out of the car and initiating a confrontation,
> 
> and number two tackling someone with a knife, I have had a knife pulled on me twice in my life the last time was guess about 4 years ago never never did it occur to me to tackle the person to the ground..


 I suppose the appropriate protocol is to close your eyes and wait to be stabbed.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> I suppose the appropriate protocol is to close your eyes and wait to be stabbed.


Driving, RIGHT!?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

JP, we should do a parody, country song. 

Wut? Could be funny. (not yet but hey)


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Danny3xd said:


> JP, we should do a parody, country song.
> 
> Wut? Could be funny. (not yet but hey)


_
I had a crazy pax in back,
- just plain dumb and rude,

He started giving his wife slack,
- I said "Chill out, dude."

He came at me all enraged!
- He even threatened my life.

And when it was all said and done,
- I had a free steak knife!

(Chorus)
A free steak knife! 
A free steak knife!
He was all gab but had no jab,
and I gotta freeeee steeeaaaak kniiiiiiiiiiife!_


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> _I had a crazy pax in back,
> - just plain dumb and rude,
> 
> He started giving his wife slack,
> ...


LOL! Love it DD!!


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Call the news, uber is not safe work they need to raise rates.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Thank you. I know had I been carrying, I would have had every right to pull the trigger. (which in hindsight makes me happy I wasn't) I am by no means against 2nd amendment or CWP (as mentioned in previous post) but it is not for me or my family. I know the flip side of how this could have turned out differently, but I don't dwell on that. It is a personal choice, one that I respect dearly. Just because I choose not to carry, doesn't mean nobody should.


In this case (assuming Uber doesn't deactivate you soon anyway for this incident for violating the no touching rule), it may have been to your advantage, since you lived through it and are presently able to log in to the Uber app.

If you shot him, Uber would have fired you.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

jp300h said:


> But hey, now I can be the Uber version of Mr. Chow from hangover. When ever someone complains about a bad pax... I can just say "ya, but did you get stabbed?"


Yeah. That pretty much trumps anything....until a gunshot wound and the person keeps driving!

If you want some media attention, call the news in Orlando. That stab wound will play on evening news for sure.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

jp300h said:


> I did obviously get my mind together and notified uber what had transpired. Actually got phone call from them.


Uber called you? Must have been a slow night for them.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

*What the client could say, I'm not saying this is what happened, I'm just saying the uber client can make up anything he wants it's up to a district attorney and the judge to decide to truth,*

Your honor me and my wife catcned a Uber home after a night out on the town, I will admit we both were a little bit intoxicated and my wife and I got into a heated argument,

the driver did not like my tone of voice with my wife and told me I need to simmer down, I told the driver he needs to mind his own business and just drive us home he proceeded to tell me if I don't shut my mouth he is going to put me and my wife out of the car,

I told the driver he's not going to put me and my wife out on the curb at this time a night, out in the middle of nowhere I don't feel safe waiting for another Uber to pick us up,

Driver starts to yell at me and my wife in a very threatening manner tell me this is his car and he will do whatever he God damn pleases,

And I will admit at this point I'm getting very angry, and maybe I should have measured my words,

At this point the driver is now totally enraged he pulls over to the curb steps out of his car slams his door goes around to my side of the car and opens my door very violently,

At this point I am in fear of me and my wife safety, I pull a small pocket knife from my coat pocket as he's pulling me out of the car,

He starts into a shouting match with me, almost Immediately he sees the pocket knife in my hand and wrestles me to the ground,

The driver got me in a chokehold and I thought I was going to die,
I started stabbing him in the arm hoping would make him release his hold,

Your honor I had a knife I could have very easily kill the driver, I did not want to kill the driver I guess wanted this maniac to let me go I was very much im fare of my life as well as my wife,

Why does Uber allow Maniacs like this to drive you really need to do something about the screening process.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

From Uber support;

Thanks for reaching out and taking time from your busy schedule. We are so sorry to hear that you were stabbed, shot and bludgeoned to death.
But pursuant to our "no touching or bleeding on passengers" stipulation in the terms of service agreement, we will be temporally deactivating your account pending further review by the our safety division. 

But again. We are sorry you were killed and would like to thank you for being an Uber driver partner.

We look forward to being of further assistance in the future should you be reactivated and less dead.


----------



## J373 (Oct 13, 2016)

Please identify which one stabbed you sir


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

LoL, J


----------



## J373 (Oct 13, 2016)

Is this the female that you defended with your life


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Lol... I could have ended sheet much quicker. It didn't even occur to me to grab this...
> 
> View attachment 95010


Your experience is exactly why I keep both my "assistants" between my legs when driving. Can't get out of the car fast without touching them.


----------



## poopyhead (Jul 8, 2016)

Did you get a badge?


----------



## Lance88over (Jan 30, 2017)

What up wit it jp...nice job man, next time DO NOT INTERVENE let dude stab wife (it's 2017), report as needed. If dude start beating wife then knock him that f*** out from behind. Unfortunately at the moment your that hero however 3hrs later they were having sex trying to figure out how to hold you and Uber partially responsible. jmho
ps...let's not discount your effort initiative chivalry!!


----------



## louvit (Dec 30, 2016)

If they were drunk you can go after the bar that over served them, that;s the #2 reason I do not drive at night, first reason is I can't see well on the road at night...lol Glad yr ok, but again go after the bar.....Let us know how this works out for you. I'm curious if Uber get's involved or it's just a police assault charge.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Glad that you are allright.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

J373 said:


> Is this the female that you defended with your life
> View attachment 95208


Wait, wut!? She's dating other people?


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

You the man !

But seriously dude, think about what happened, you are lucky, instead of a knife, he could have had a handgun.

Think about next time, get out of car, take your phone and keys, call 911, let the police fight with him, thats their job.

Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Just wondering. .. stitches aren't free. Did Uber offer to help out with medical expenses?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Glad you're alright man, it would have been a true loss to lose ya on here.

If you still have access to the dash cam footage you could possibly sell it to the media. Might net ya a few hundred for your trouble.


----------



## germainebell (Dec 10, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> *What the client could say, I'm not saying this is what happened, I'm just saying the uber client can make up anything he wants it's up to a district attorney and the judge to decide to truth,*
> 
> Your honor me and my wife catcned a Uber home after a night out on the town, I will admit we both were a little bit intoxicated and my wife and I got into a heated argument,
> 
> ...


Great story except for one problem.....

OP says there's a dash cam.


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


Just think, if u kept ur mouth shut, minded your own business the trip would of been successfully completed and you'd move on to the next ping.

Some folks just love to es·ca·late a Situation and get Jammed-Up.

Deactivate Driver


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

jp300h said:


> Its not quite that simple. We both read daily about people on this forum kicking unruly pax out of their car. That's all I was doing...this one just happened to be one with a knife. I've kicked people out before and will do it again.


I'm drivd taxi for 11 years I now have driven uber and lyft for two years and a few months,

I have lost count of how many times I have put somebody out of my car, I have never gotten out of my car close my door and go around and open their door to tell to get out,

anytime you move your body toward somebody else's body, you are making a physical threat,

How far into each other's Zone space were you when you were having his verbal argument,

If someone has already made physical threats to me, if they attempt to move anywhere closer then halfway in to my personal space Zone, they are going to get knocked the f out,

If you're such a badass you already know this is a normal street rule, You already admitted in your own post that you think you are some type of badass,

By reading your own comments and reading between the lines, it looks to me like you got out of the car going to play Mr. Intimidator,

You're lucky this guy wasn't actually in kill mode because you probably wouldn't be on this board today..
,









I'm trying to picture all this in my head,

Guy makes physical verbal threats in your car and your immediate response is to open your door, get out of car, walk or run around the car, open his door and engage in a face-to-face argument,

You see a knife and your immediate response is to engage in close-range combat,

Did you make a copy of a dash cam video before you gave it to the police,

Sorry something about this post doesn't smell right my BS meter is twitching..


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The get well soon card from Travis must have been nice.


----------



## goon70056 (Apr 21, 2016)

Dayumn!


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


Glad you are ok after this incident. I had many couples argue and fight in my car but I stay out of it unless it involves me. Without being in your shoes in that incident, I don't think I would've thrown him out, avoiding the stab in the first place.

I've only thrown out one group of pax and that's only because they kept on giving me bad directions to their destination.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow, glad you're ok. Hope that pax gets arrested!


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

germainebell said:


> Great story except for one problem.....
> 
> OP says there's a dash cam.


Dash cam only captured front and inside of car. I doubt there's any video recordings of the wrestle and stab.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

It wouldn't surprise me if uber deactivates you. Not saying it would be right, and I'm not judging the action you took, but if you search here in this forum you might find a pattern - when there's physical altercation / interaction between PAX and driver, the driver seems to get deactivated, even though they may have been 100% in the right by intervening.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if uber deactivates you. Not saying it would be right, and I'm not judging the action you took, but if you search here in this forum you might find a pattern - when there's physical altercation / interaction between PAX and driver, the driver seems to get deactivated, even though they may have been 100% in the right by intervening.


The drivers own words are self incriminating.
Drivers serious needs to edit his post, his statement does not say he was threatened until he actually got out of the car and open the passenger door,
which in my opinion initiated the confrontation.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

I hope he wont get deactivated. Hundres been deactivated for similar matter


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

I'd stop driving for a bit and contact Uber. Tell them you are considering legal options and ask for a settlement. 

You're an independent contractor, but they are the ones who are suppose to vet the passengers. You were still working for them and liability is there. Ask for $50k to cover the medical bills, emotional stress, and potential lost wages (why you should stop driving).


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> I'd stop driving for a bit and contact Uber. Tell them you are considering legal options and ask for a settlement.
> 
> You're an independent contractor, but they are the ones who are suppose to vet the passengers. You were still working for them and liability is there. Ask for $50k to cover the medical bills, emotional stress, and potential lost wages (why you should stop driving).


It isn't really Uber's fault. I think that would be a low move, personally. Sue the guy with the knife, not Uber.

You really can't screen the passengers and if Uber tried we'd have most of our business screened out, or at least a huge percentage of it.

Now on the other hand if Uber deactivates him for self-defense, then yes, sue them.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> It isn't really Uber's fault. I think that would be a low move, personally. Sue the guy with the knife, not Uber.
> 
> You really can't screen the passengers and if Uber tried we'd have most of our business screened out, or at least a huge percentage of it.
> 
> Now on the other hand if Uber deactivates him for self-defense, then yes, sue them.


That's not how it works. You sue who has the money/insurance. His goal is to get compensated for his injury. If Uber believes the guy who stabbed him should pay, they are free to sue the stabber to recover their settlement. No point wasting time with the knife man...


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> That's not how it works. You sue who has the money


I guess that depends on your set of morals.

The way I view it, we all know that we may face risks by doing this job which involves interacting with members of the public. Unless Uber promised in their terms somewhere that we would get compensated if we are a victim of crime, or promised that everything would be totally safe, I just don't see how they are responsible.

But saying Uber should filter passengers. Do you really want Uber to filter the passengers? That's more money they will need to take out of the fares to do it, and less people who can ride. And still no guarantee that someone might not slip past the filters and stab you.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> The drivers own words are self incriminating.


driver also admits to having rage-filled blackouts, no matter what happens the passenger(s) should sue uber and get more serious back ground checks in place

it could have prevented a stabbing


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I guess that depends on your set of morals.
> 
> The way I view it, we all know that we may face risks by doing this job which involves interacting with members of the public. Unless Uber promised in their terms somewhere that we would get compensated if we are a victim of crime, or promised that everything would be totally safe, I just don't see how they are responsible.
> 
> And then saying Uber should filter passengers. Do you really want Uber to filter the passengers? That's more money they will need to take out of the fares to do it, and less people who can ride. And still no guarantee that someone might not slip past the filters and stab you.


Less people that would be riding which less people is that the people that shouldn't be riding in the first place,

Hypothetical for you,
you are an employee at Costco a couple of guys come in one night and beat the hell out of you who you going to sue first Costco or the guys who beat the hell out of you..


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

What does TY mean? Where is that man? Glad you're okay, you never feel getting stabbed, don't ask how I know.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

flexian said:


> driver also admits to having rage-filled blackouts, no matter what happens the passenger(s) should sue uber and get more serious back ground checks in place
> 
> it could have prevented a stabbing


Yes I finally read more than half the thread, I saw the part where he said he had a problem with a adrenaline,

If this event he described actually happen he really needs to delete this thread doesn't look good at all..


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Less people that would be riding which less people is that the people that shouldn't be riding in the first place,
> 
> Hypothetical for you,
> you are an employee at Costco a couple of guys come in one night and beat the hell out of you who you going to sue first Costco or the guys who beat the hell out of you..


I generally wouldn't be suing my employer for an attack by a customer. I just don't see how they are responsible.

That said, the OP didn't have a gun, and Uber bans guns. If he wants to sue Uber for the gun ban, making him unable to defend himself properly, thus causing him to get stabbed, then yes, I can see the fault of Uber there and that would be fine with me.

But I don't blame Uber's lack of screening of the pax.


----------



## Carbalbm (Jun 6, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> I guess that depends on your set of morals.
> 
> The way I view it, we all know that we may face risks by doing this job which involves interacting with members of the public. Unless Uber promised in their terms somewhere that we would get compensated if we are a victim of crime, or promised that everything would be totally safe, I just don't see how they are responsible.
> 
> But saying Uber should filter passengers. Do you really want Uber to filter the passengers? That's more money they will need to take out of the fares to do it, and less people who can ride. And still no guarantee that someone might not slip past the filters and stab you.


This isn't a moral issue, it is a legal issue. Similar to when you're in a car accident, you sue the insurance company (and rarely the driver).

Uber already implements a filter. By requiring credit/debit cards, they are filtering out a demographic that is likely to default on payment or cause issues for a driver.

You sound like someone who wants no security checks, metal detectors at events, security at airports, border control, etc. Let everyone in and have a grand old time. That is absurd. I'd prefer fewer customers over not getting ****ing stabbed, but I guess we value not bleeding differently.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

autofill said:


> Dash cam only captured front and inside of car. I doubt there's any video recordings of the wrestle and stab.


fortunately we have the driver's word, and for a guy who consistantly doesnt remember much of anything he remembers quite a lot of the important details, as we can see the facts are 100% in his favor


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> This isn't a moral issue, it is a legal issue. Similar to when you're in a car accident, you sue the insurance company (and rarely the driver).


That's different. You pay for insurance to cover you in an accident. It is in the terms. However, I never saw anything in the terms of Uber that said they were insuring for criminal acts.

If it was a car accident and Uber was trying to not cover it during the period the say they provide coverage, it would be different.



> Uber already implements a filter. By requiring credit/debit cards, they are filtering out a demographic that is likely to default on payment or cause issues for a driver.


What sort of filter should Uber do more than it already does? Criminal background checks? Is there even any evidence the stabber in the OP would have failed a criminal background check? What is the percentage of time that a felon riding Uber endangers the driver?

And Uber is now accepting cash payments in select locations. Probably soon it will be cash everywhere.



> You sound like someone who wants no security checks, metal detectors at events, security at airports, border control, etc. Let everyone in and have a grand old time. That is absurd. I'd prefer fewer customers over not getting &%[email protected]!*ing stabbed, but I guess we value not bleeding differently.


That's a lot of conjecturing. Border control is different, but you are onto something with the metal detectors at public events and the airport security farce.

Metal detectors at events are dumb. What's stopping a guy from just shooting his way past those metal detectors, usually manned by unarmed security guards, and making a giant fish-in-the-barrel scene?

I personally won't go to a place with metal detectors at the door. That is unsafe.

As for airport security, it is also a joke. It is a major security theatre. People on gun forums talk about how they accidentally brought their gun on the carry-on and didn't realize until they got off on the other side. Meanwhile TSA is feeling up little girls and confiscating nail clippers.

You know what would stop Uber drivers from getting stabbed? Uber removing the gun ban policy. Even if you don't want to carry a gun, the gun ban policy endangers you because the passengers will assume drivers are unarmed.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

flexian said:


> fortunately we have the driver's word, and for a guy who consistantly doesnt remember much of anything he remembers quite a lot of the important details, as we can see the facts are 100% in his favor


You have not seen a dashcam video or heard the dashcam audio if any,
You have not read police report with the Uber climate statement,

So please outline the 100% facts for me..


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> That's different. You pay for insurance to cover you in an accident. It is in the terms. However, I never saw anything in the terms of Uber that said they were insuring for criminal acts.
> 
> What sort of filter should Uber do more than it already does? Criminal background checks?
> 
> ...


Please tell me at what point in this confrontation was he supposed to pull out a gun,

First of all you shouldn't be standing face-to-face arguing with someone who's already made threats,

If someone is already standing right in front of you with knife in hand ready to take action, you do not have the time to pull a gun,

I already have a knife in my head and someone standing right in front of me reaching to pull a gun, they are going to die with extreme prejudice are we both will die.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

If the Uber didn't have a gun ban policy, maybe the rider wouldn't have had the balls to pull the knife in the first place.

The OP said he tackled the guy when he presented the knife. If he had a gun, maybe instead of tackling the guy with the knife he could have moved away from the guy with the knife long enough to buy time to draw (maybe, I wasn't there) and then shot him if the knife man came forward.

But because he was unarmed, and possibly not able to move fast enough to run away from the knife man, maybe only way he could protect himself was to tackle the rider and prevent himself from being stabbed (more than he already was).

Without being there I have no idea if a gun would have been useful, and neither does anyone else really, except maybe the OP who was actually there.

But I would say there is a fair chance that the typical guy who gets stabbed would have not got stabbed if he had a gun instead of having to fight a knifeman with his bare hands.

There are published stats that show in general, a person who uses a gun to defend himself, suffers less injuries than a person who uses his bare hands: http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2013/06/25/study-using-guns-for-defense-leads-to-fewer-injuries

I think there is a fair chance that if the OP had a gun it could have turned out like this, (Maybe the OP can say otherwise, but just judging by his story):

He backs off when knife man pulls knife, drawing his gun. Knife man drops knife. OP does not get stabbed. Knife man complains to Uber that driver had a gun. Uber deactivates driver.



> I'm all for cwp and 2nd amendment rights. But had I had that, he would likely be dead now. I don't know if this was a first time thing or he is a serial offender. I honestly don't want to have to be judge, jury and executioner. Perhaps I got lucky and was able to subdue him. But I can live with that.


Since the OP says if he had a gun that he would have shot the criminal, that infers to me that he thought he would have been able to deploy it.

Overall, it sounds like the OP was better off unarmed, if only because he (so far) gets to keep his job.

While the OP expresses he would not want to be the judge, jury, and executioner, and it is possible that the criminal would have forced him to shoot, most defensive gun uses do not actually involve firing the gun because most criminals don't want to get shot. Also, 6 out of 7 people who are shot with a handgun survive. (http://www.everydaynodaysoff.com/2012/08/26/doctor-talks-about-gunshot-wounds/ ) Most criminals who die by gunshot wound are the ones who are too dumb to quit while they are ahead and haven't been shot yet, or at least not fatally yet.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

this is too good, so the new protocal for uber drivers is to get gun from glove compartment, walk around and open door with gun in hand in case passenger tries something....then shoot first in self defense if passenger makes any sudden moves or driver sees something shiny (could be a knife)....

or during uber pool rides "guys settle down back there i have a gun and some kind of wackey adrenaline problem"


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

flexian said:


> this is too good, so the new protocal for uber drivers is to get gun from glove compartment, walk around and open door with gun in hand in case passenger tries something....then shoot first in self defense if passenger makes any sudden moves or driver sees something shiny (could be a knife)....


The gun should ideally be on your person already so you don't need to retrieve it from a glovebox.

Unlike for the police, a CCW holder cannot draw until there is a threat to life which a reasonable person would agree with. Otherwise the CCW holder is looking at charges for unlawful threats or even murder.

Most guys with CCW permits practice to draw and fire in less than 2 seconds, so it is not impossible to draw a weapon if needed for defense.

Since the OP felt it necessary to tackle a guy with a knife, your speculation about shooting someone who makes a sudden move or has a shiny object seems rather silly. The OP knew the guy had a deadly weapon and was poising to use it. He didn't just tackle the guy because he had a shiny object or made a sudden move.

No one is saying you should be forced to carry a gun. If you don't want the possibility of taking a life on your conscience you should be free not to do so. But Uber should not ban those drivers who wish to carry from doing so. The passenger should be afraid to attack the driver because the passenger should think it is possible the driver may be armed, rather than be assured by company policy that the drivers are unarmed and therefore unlikely to resist an assault.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

You free to not pick up a thugs..


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

OP next time if you dont have a proper training please avoid that kind if engagment. It could be your artery,you could not make it to the hospital my friend.
If you knew what to do nobody would hurt. But if you like knife fighting you better have a rubber bandage and nip with needle in your glove box


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> OP next time if you dont have a proper training please avoid that kind if engagment. It could be your artery,you could not make it to the hospital my friend.
> If you knew what to do nobody would hurt


I was going to say something to the same effect.

I mean, I'm glad it worked out for the better. And yes, I'd be tempted to try to handle it myself too.....

But the smartest driver, would just disengage himself from the situation... Get away from your car, make sure you bring your phone, your keys, and call 911 immediatly.

We don't get paid enough to play Rambo.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Uber may not be for you. 


jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Yeah its not like you sit on a coach whole life and all of a sudden you a hulk. You got lucky that guy didnt know how to use a knife properly. Otherwise outcome could be different.
if you trying to be a rambo be trained like a rambo otherwise leave it to someone who can hadle it. Not to hurt your pride but to avoid casualities.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I hear you. I have an abundance of adrenaline when I'm in the "fight or flight" mode. I'm glad, though, because at the age of 16, I was able to fight off a 200# man that was attempting to rape me. He didn't succeed because I became super strong due to the adrenaline rush.


 You trying to say that from age of ~ 13 to 16. Around 200 mans tried to rape you?
Its about once a week 3 years in a row.
Please stop bullshiting because i personaly dont believe your story


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> You have not seen a dashcam video or heard the dashcam audio if any,
> You have not read police report with the Uber climate statement,
> 
> So please outline the 100% facts for me..


no need, the OP has carefully explained thru his story & made it absolutelyclear that theres no ambiguity what soever

in contrast to 99.99999999% of those types of situations

(just an estimate)


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

J373 said:


> Is this the female that you defended with your life
> View attachment 95208


OMG...you got the dashcam video!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> *What the client could say, I'm not saying this is what happened, I'm just saying the uber client can make up anything he wants it's up to a district attorney and the judge to decide to truth,*
> 
> Your honor me and my wife catcned a Uber home after a night out on the town, I will admit we both were a little bit intoxicated and my wife and I got into a heated argument,
> 
> ...


Gotta tell you...it's a hopeful sign when defense attorneys have to drive Uber to make ends meet!

Guilty!


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> You trying to say that from age of ~ 13 to 16. Around 200 mans tried to rape you?
> Its about once a week 3 years in a row.
> Please stop bullshiting because i personaly dont believe your story


This is just a guess...but* #* is the* "pound sign."*

She _might_ have been referring to ONE 200*#* man. In which case, you _might_ owe an apology...just sayin'.


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

Good thing the chic didn't attack you for hurting her beloved dude! Glad you stood your ground though, put that capitol A_ _ hole in his place (at least for the time being) AND survived to tell the story.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

JimKE said:


> This is just a guess...but* #* is the* "pound sign."*
> 
> She _might_ have been referring to ONE 200*#* man. In which case, you _might_ owe an apology...just sayin'.


Maybe he was saying that if a 200# man tried to rape him, he would just 'beat him off'  lol


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

JimKE said:


> This is just a guess...but* #* is the* "pound sign."*
> 
> She _might_ have been referring to ONE 200*#* man. In which case, you _might_ owe an apology...just sayin'.


True. I would apologize if so


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> You trying to say that from age of ~ 13 to 16. Around 200 mans tried to rape you?
> Its about once a week 3 years in a row.
> Please stop bullshiting because i personaly dont believe your story


I don't care whether or not you believe me. I didn't say "200 men" I said a 200 lb. man (the # symbol means pound). Jeez, you're a jerk.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> True. I would apologize if so


Right. Apparently, someone is from a foreign country and doesn't understand English too well.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Well done. Glad you are ok.

Screw those flipping you shit for this. And tell the DA you want prison time and no plea down. Don't let him get lazy.

You have an open and shut case.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> Right. Apparently, someone is from a foreign country and doesn't understand English too well.


Yeah sorry


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> Yeah sorry


Hey, I was wondering... Can you explain with ten or more words how do you feel right now?


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

cenTiPede said:


> Hey, I was wondering... Can you explain with ten or more words how do you feel right now?


Just fine. How do you feel right now?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Dang said:


> damn good stuff good thing u handle it like a man


I don't know if what he did was right or wrong, I was not there,
nor can anyone pretend to walk in his shoes during this incident, no one can know if what the OP did was correct, or not, 
However, a decision to not counter attack someone with a weapon is not necessarily and effeminate act.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet.


Did you get your shot ( I think tetanus ) and get tested for anything else? if that knife is owned by someone with a disease, you want to be sure you didn't get it. Good to hear you weren't too seriously injured, still ,i'd get checked out.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

That guy deserved to be run over with your car


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Nobody deserved that..


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


so you got to keep the knife at least?


----------



## 8figgas (Jul 14, 2016)

In your arm??..that when his ass whippin really should have started!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Carbalbm said:


> This isn't a moral issue, it is a legal issue. Similar to when you're in a car accident, you sue the insurance company (and rarely the driver).


Technically you sue the driver, but IF the driver has insurance, the insurance company is legally obligated to pay out claims, so they DEFEND the driver to minimize their losses. They also pay out to settle bogus claims cause it costs more to litigate than settle.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> You trying to say that from age of ~ 13 to 16. Around 200 mans tried to rape you?
> Its about once a week 3 years in a row.
> Please stop bullshiting because i personaly dont believe your story


Tenderloin, your grasp of English is a bit off. She said "200# man" and the # means pounds. So she fought off a 200 pound man when she was 16 years old. As well, the plural form of man is "men" not "mans"...that is not a word.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Driving and Driven said:


>


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

Tenderloin said:


> Just fine. How do you feel right now?


I feel disappointed that you made yourself look like an arse on the internet and then feel fine afterwords. I was hoping that you'd be feeling at least embarrassed, if not remorseful. That means you learned nothing.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Is this technically considered attempted murder?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Is this technically considered attempted murder?


Technically, literally, vaguely and otherwise.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Werd
Glad you're okay bro!!!


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

cenTiPede said:


> I feel disappointed that you made yourself look like an arse on the internet and then feel fine afterwords. I was hoping that you'd be feeling at least embarrassed, if not remorseful. That means you learned nothing.


Ok sorry that i didnt meet your expectations. I sincerely apologize


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> Tenderloin, your grasp of English is a bit off. She said "200# man" and the # means pounds. So she fought off a 200 pound man when she was 16 years old. As well, the plural form of man is "men" not "mans"...that is not a word.


I apologized for everything already. Go find another target to trow your stones


----------



## DAG (Mar 1, 2016)

Ya know, I likely would have driven them to their destinatoon, then called police; UNLESS, he became physically violent and was beating on his partner. In that case, I would intervene and use FLorida's "Stand Your Ground" law to take whatever action necessary for protection of self and property.

GOOD LUCK TO YOU!


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

Are you going to go after the guy legally? Loss wages, pain and suffering, PTSD? 

Glad you're ok and things worked out but in the future it seems it is better to step back and call the police especially considering we don't get hazard pay.


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

Damn. I drive in that area frequently. I'm not saying that OP is right or wrong, but there sure are a lot of arm chair quarterbacks in this forum.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

cenTiPede said:


> I feel disappointed that you made yourself look like an arse on the internet and then feel fine *afterwords*. I was hoping that you'd be feeling at least embarrassed, if not remorseful. That means you learned nothing.


Tenderloin mistook a symbol in an Internet discussion board post. I pointed that out. Ubergirlzz confirmed her original meaning, and Tenderloin apologized.

The thread moved on. Everybody seems over it. But you seem a bit obsessed with a simple mistake.

Get over it.

(BTW..."afterw*o*rds" is not an...um, word.)


----------



## NY Peach (Jun 12, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Tenderloin mistook a symbol in an Internet discussion board post. I pointed that out. Ubergirlzz confirmed her original meaning, and Tenderloin apologized.
> 
> The thread moved on. Everybody seems over it. But you seem a bit obsessed with a simple mistake.
> 
> ...


I have to respectfully disagree. Firstly, his comment was ignorant and disrespectful. He was informed of his misunderstanding but continued to be disrespectful and just plan act like a jerk. If he just said from the very beginning "Sorry, that was a misunderstanding on my end." that would have been the end of it.

It was clearly not a "simple mistake".

I agree that it is time to move on, but props to those of you who held him accountable.


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank God you're ok JP..... I don't profess to be any kind of tough guy, but I have a snapping point... seeing a knife stuck in my arm would trip-wire me over the edge. I carry a HUGE, nasty knife in my center consol.... someone cuts me, I'm on total survival mode and will look to do some nasty damage if I get the chance. If they run, I'd let them go.... but if they come back at me again, I'm all in, no going back. Again, the main thing is your survived and I wish you well.


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

JimKE said:


> (BTW..."afterw*o*rds" is not an...um, word.)


Actually, it is. There are "afterwords" at the end of many books. I understand the point you were trying to make though.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

so is OP deactivated?


----------



## The Mollusk (Feb 13, 2016)

Aharm said:


> so is OP deactivated?


Haven't seen him play in a while , wouldn't put it pas Uber


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

jp300h I was in Orlando for a month about 30 years ago.... You can take the boy out of Bridgeport but not Bridgeport out of the boy! I was intrigued to see that Orlando had housing projects that looked like newer versions of the ones in Bridgeport, along with the tough kids and the single women on various street corners. Ignoring Mickey Mouse and Sea World I felt right at home. I was fortunate that my car only took a few weeks to be repaired and I was able to escape back to Connecticut. I actually still had money in my wallet when I got back to Bridgeport. Of course, once back I had to deal with my parent's disapproval.... seems I was supposed to inform them that I was jumping into my car and driving due south...
So yeah, it's not all Disney there... I'm glad you survived the storm in good condition!


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


Holy Shat! Glad you made it out alive!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

1


Lets_Eat said:


> Holy Shat! Glad you made it out alive!


I am also glad that the passenger got out alive, because reading between the lines and sounds like this driver is a ticking time bomb who doesn't know how to mind his own business..

I guess hope one day the op, does not meet someone that will give him more of an adrenaline rush that he can handle..


----------



## cenTiPede (Dec 5, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> 1
> 
> I am also glad that the passenger got out alive, because reading between the lines and sounds like this driver is a ticking time bomb who doesn't know how to mind his own business..
> 
> I guess hope one day the op, does not meet someone that will give him more of an adrenaline rush that he can handle..


Another good example of someone suffering from _foot-in-mouth disease._


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Had a couple the other night. Obviously having a rough night. He starts yelling at her and threatening violence. I pull over tell him to get out. Obviously, he does not. So I walk around car, open his door...he gets out talking sheet. Whatever. I'm 6'1, 200# and have had my share of scuffles in my lifetime. I'm not worried. Then he pulls knife out. I'm a little more concerned at this point. It wasn't super big, but enough to do damage if he knows how to use it. At this point, there is no turning back. Instead of giving him time to formulate an attack plan, I rush him and tackle to ground. After a moment of shuffling around on the ground, I position him for choke hold... a minute or so later...he's out. I look in his hands for the knife and don't see it. Look around for moment, don't see it. Then I feel something "wet" on my arm...blood. look over, found the knife...in my arm.
> View attachment 94933


Ooooouch! My teeth are clenching right now -- glad you're safe/not seriously injured. Was this in the news at all?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I guess that depends on your set of morals.
> 
> The way I view it, we all know that we may face risks by doing this job which involves interacting with members of the public. Unless Uber promised in their terms somewhere that we would get compensated if we are a victim of crime, or promised that everything would be totally safe, I just don't see how they are responsible.
> 
> But saying Uber should filter passengers. Do you really want Uber to filter the passengers? That's more money they will need to take out of the fares to do it, and less people who can ride. And still no guarantee that someone might not slip past the filters and stab you.


Since there is much debate and lawsuits over whether we are employees, if you take the side that we are (which I believe), and should be treated as such, then the injury ought to be covered by workmen's comp, as should a portion of any lost wages.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> I generally wouldn't be suing my employer for an attack by a customer. I just don't see how they are responsible.


But they would pay for it anyway via workmen's comp.


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> jp300h I was in Orlando for a month about 30 years ago.... You can take the boy out of Bridgeport but not Bridgeport out of the boy! I was intrigued to see that Orlando had housing projects that looked like newer versions of the ones in Bridgeport, along with the tough kids and the single women on various street corners. Ignoring Mickey Mouse and Sea World I felt right at home. I was fortunate that my car only took a few weeks to be repaired and I was able to escape back to Connecticut. I actually still had money in my wallet when I got back to Bridgeport. Of course, once back I had to deal with my parent's disapproval.... seems I was supposed to inform them that I was jumping into my car and driving due south...
> So yeah, it's not all Disney there... I'm glad you survived the storm in good condition!


That is not at all an accurate picture of Orlando. Orlando is quite large and spread out. Disney is not even in Orlando (technically Lake Buena Vista and Kissimmee) Orlando for the most part is a nice city with many affluent areas. Yes there are bad parts of town (parramore, Pine Hills, etc) but for the most part, very pleasant place to live/work.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

wiley21 said:


> That is not at all an accurate picture of Orlando. Orlando is quite large and spread out. Disney is not even in Orlando (technically Lake Buena Vista and Kissimmee) Orlando for the most part is a nice city with many affluent areas. Yes there are bad parts of town (parramore, Pine Hills, etc) but for the most part, very pleasant place to live/work.


Good to know. It WAS 30 years ago! I often seem to gravitate to the dangerous areas... although in my senior years I look back at some of the stunts I pulled with disbelief... I felt that I was invulnerable, and crazy and lucky enough to get away with it.

Uh, is The Inferno nightclub still in operation? Just curious! The girls I remember must be in their 50's and 60s now...


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

Retired Senior said:


> Good to know. It WAS 30 years ago! I often seem to gravitate to the dangerous areas... although in my senior years I look back at some of the stunts I pulled with disbelief... I felt that I was invulnerable, and crazy and lucky enough to get away with it.
> 
> Uh, is The Inferno nightclub still in operation? Just curious! The girls I remember must be in their 50's and 60s now...


Lol, Inferno is long gone. But that explains your memory of Orlando. You were on OBT (Orange Blossom Trail) that's were all the prostitutes were/are. OBT is also where most of the few Strip clubs Orlando does have left are located.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Sorry, been off the grid for a while. Still driving, arm healed. ready to move past all this.


----------



## PhilK (May 6, 2016)

And that's another reason I avoid Late Night Uber Driving... driving drunk people around. No TY..


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Sorry, been off the grid for a while. Still driving, arm healed. ready to move past all this.


Glad you're getting past this. Curious how did Uber handle this?


----------

